# UFC 62 - News & Announcements - Official Thread!



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 62*
*
CHUCK LIDDELL VS RENATO SOBRAL *

Saturday August 26
Mandalay Bay, Las Vegas

*LIVE UFC 62 RESULTS thread
*










I wonder who they will be setting up for fights in 62, can they top UFC 61 ?

Its a bit of a ways away, but does anyone have any predictions as to who you think we will see ?


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

*My Predictions*

I think we will defintely see Chuck Liddell fight, I think it is possible to even see Forest fight also at this PPV. There is also a good chance we will see Karo Parysian. My hopeful prediction card;

Liddell v. Babablu
Evan Tanner v. David Terell 2
Mike Swick v. Nate Marquardt or Nate Quarry
Sean Sherk v. BJ Penn or Karo Paysian
Forest Griffin v. Dean Lister, James Irvin , or even Bisbing ( which I doubt )
Brandon Vera v. Paul Buentello or Kevin Jordan ( don't really have much to choose from )
Diego Sanchez v. Sherk , Penn , or Parysian
Justin Eilers v. Assuerio Silva or Brad Imes
Spencer Fisher v. Melvin Guilliard


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Griffin and Bisping, that would be awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

a few rumors that are floating around


UFC 62: AUGUST 26 IN LAS VEGAS

-Chuck Liddell vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral
-Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian (for the vacant UFC Lightweight Title)
-David Loiseau vs. Mike Swick
-David Terrell vs. Anderson Silva OR Nathan Marquard


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> a few rumors that are floating around
> 
> 
> UFC 62: AUGUST 26 IN LAS VEGAS
> ...


Junk rumours!

Florian won't fight in August, it is too early for him and for Silva...
I seriously doubt Loiseau will be fighting in August either maybe in September... They would put Silva v. Loiseau if they were fighting same PPV, more ratings...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I started the idea of Fisher/Guillard after UFC 60, remember, I said it first.

Why is it too soon for Silva to fight? It's not like he lost alot of energy in his fight with Leben.

If I have to watch Liddell kill Babalu again I'll go nuts. Can we at least get Randleman back to fight him? That I would like to see.


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I started the idea of Fisher/Guillard after UFC 60, remember, I said it first.
> 
> Why is it too soon for Silva to fight? It's not like he lost alot of energy in his fight with Leben.
> 
> If I have to watch Liddell kill Babalu again I'll go nuts. Can we at least get Randleman back to fight him? That I would like to see.


I will tell you why Silva will not fight in August. UFC is going to push for Loiseau and Silva in September. Your right he didn't spend too much energy beating the hell out of Leben, but they are going to give him time to train for the fight against Loiseau.

NO, I don't remember you saying anything about Fisher and Guilliard after UFC 60. Because, I have only been on this forum for a week.

I have to disagree with the Vera thing, Vera hasn't fought anybody that good. He fought Eilers, Scherner, and Assuerio Silva. I don't think he going to be the next big thing anytime soon. Because, he will not get any better if they keep matching him with guys like that. Vera will win until they match him with A.A or Sylvia.


----------



## USMCgrappler (May 24, 2006)

I think Bisping vs. Hamill needs to be settled first. Who was the best?

Vera should not be fighting then. Maybe UFC 64. But it needs to be a top heavyweight. He has breezed through the weaker heavyweights. Maybe a Monson, Mir, or Ricco. I think Ricco vs. Vera would be great.



> Vera will win until they match him with A.A or Sylvia.


WOW!

Brandon would own Silvia on the feet, and crush him on the ground. He has superior skills on both playing feilds. Silvia should be more scared of Vera than A.A. only because Vera has more discipline to make the fight go HIS way rather than making the big mistake.

He has K-1 kickboxing skill, Abu-Dabi Jiu Jitsu skill, and more discipline to stick with either since Marco Ruas. Wait and see...


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Babalu vs. chuck it's about @#%[email protected]*^%@& time.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

2 things.. One There was a show on spike the other night about the upcoming event. I think Shamrock looked very ready more so then he has been for a fight in awhile.. granted I caught just a couple minutes of it.. and 2.. same night on the Best Damn sports show.. They were showing some pride fights.. I caught Shamrock vs someother guy started with a T and ASain guy. Shamrock won with about 25 seconds left in the first round.. how long ago was this? Bas Rutten was a commentator..


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Might have been Takaku Fuke. He fought him in 93


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

The Don said:


> 2 things.. One There was a show on spike the other night about the upcoming event. I think Shamrock looked very ready more so then he has been for a fight in awhile.. granted I caught just a couple minutes of it.. and 2.. same night on the Best Damn sports show.. They were showing some pride fights.. I caught Shamrock vs someother guy started with a T and ASain guy. Shamrock won with about 25 seconds left in the first round.. how long ago was this? Bas Rutten was a commentator..


Oooh, you're in trouble! 
The kids better have been asleep when you had that crap on my tv. If I catch you trying to watch that mess with the kids around you're going to wish it was a professional fighter whooping your butt.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Miranda said:


> Oooh, you're in trouble!
> The kids better have been asleep when you had that crap on my tv. If I catch you trying to watch that mess with the kids around you're going to wish it was a professional fighter whooping your butt.


You were out with Ari At TT's and Aidan was asleep in my arms after eating.. and I only got to watch part of the show I did not even know it was on until I was flipping through the channels and stumbled across it..


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

moldy said:


> Might have been Takaku Fuke. He fought him in 93


I think the name was Tasuka big guy kinda baldish looking.. Ken looked really good in the fight both guys did though ken looked better layed him out with a flurry of punches right at the end of the 1st round..


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

The Don said:


> You were out with Ari At TT's and Aidan was asleep in my arms after eating.. and I only got to watch part of the show I did not even know it was on until I was flipping through the channels and stumbled across it..


I figured that's when it was Don. No wonder you hadn't done crap by the time I got home. Too busy watching fights and playing online. I've told you I don't know how many times not to put that crap on the tv. Looks like you need a lesson in listening.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I would like Babalu to win but I don't see him beating Liddell.*


----------



## biggus (Jul 9, 2006)

where is randleman and quinton jackson. its a good move by the ufc to get wanderlia in the game because when chuck went to japan he got killed. he couldnt even get to wand.


----------



## volfan98 (Jul 9, 2006)

mat hammil vs. bisbing does have to be settled! does anyone know when gsp will fight hughes again? why did gsp take on coaching gig for ultimate fighter 4?


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I heard Loiseau .vs. Anderson Silva but it won't be until the PPV with Wanderlei and Chuck if that fight happens at that PPV not in August. If Loiseau were to fight Swick he would murder him like he did to McCarthy. Loiseau and Anderson both have the same style of game and it would be neat to see them fight each other.


----------



## Sun Tzu (Jul 9, 2006)

volfan98 said:


> mat hammil vs. bisbing does have to be settled! does anyone know when gsp will fight hughes again? why did gsp take on coaching gig for ultimate fighter 4?


My guess is for the money. After all, aren't they almost done taping it? Plenty of time to train for Hughes, which will probably be in November.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats the next fight for Tito from here....i recall him signing a 3 fight deal - win 2 and you get chucky. That aint gunna happen now for a while. So whats next for Tito at LHW ????

And whos next for BJ Penn ??? Is the prodigy still contracted to UFC - i freakin love this guy.....we need to see him soon.

I agree the crow would demolish Swick, not at a similar level at all.


----------



## volfan98 (Jul 9, 2006)

i dont think gsp did the show for the money because dana said tito and ken were fighting for those camaros because the y didnt get paid much for coaching. gsp is waisting his time maybe he wants more publicity/or dana wants more marketability for the rematch with hughes?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I would love to see bisping and forest square off.:thumbsup:


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

bisping would KILL Forrest. I really like Forrest (gump) personality, but he's just got tough chin, he's not much of a fighter. Bisping is a DAMAJAH, look out cuz he's got some wrath to unleash on the UFC


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

So, are these fight still rumored to happen?

Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian 

David Terrell vs. Anderson Silva / Nate Marquardt 

David Loiseau vs. Mike Swick


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

TreyB said:


> So, are these fight still rumored to happen?
> 
> Sean Sherk vs. Kenny Florian
> 
> ...


I know that Swick is fighting in September. And like I said before, I wouldn't look for Silva or Florian to fight in August @ UFC 62 because they just fought the end of June. People do not understand that fighters need time to heal and train, that is why you only see them fight every 3 months or so. UFC is not going to put their fighters at risk like that making them fight every month or 2 months. It's not going to happen. Terrell v. Marquardt is the most likely fight you have on here. Dana has already said that his plan was to have Silva and Loiseau fight at UFC 63 the same event as Hughes v. St. Pierre. You might even see Florian and Sherk fight each other, but it won't be until at least UFC 63.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

Arlovski fought less than 3 months after getting knocked out and both fighters looked like shit so maybe they should wait at least 4 months from now on


----------



## USMCgrappler (May 24, 2006)

flourhead said:


> Arlovski fought less than 3 months after getting knocked out and both fighters looked like shit so maybe they should wait at least 4 months from now on


Excellent point.

Guys like Vera only go three times a year (4 months) for that very reason. Even short fights lead to pulled muscles, bruises, etc. Plus the prefight training can't go on all the time. Too much on the body.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dude, i respect Vera as a good fighter as much as the next guy, but do have to mention his name every time you post something. I realize you guys both served in the military and that is cool. But come on, he wasn't even part of the conversation nor did he need to be. (NO OFFENSE AT ALL)


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks like Forrest Griffin Vs. Stephan Bonnar on the card. :thumbsup: 
This match is also setup in Vbookie for everyone to bet their MMAForum points on. :thumbsup: 

Name: Forrest Griffin
Height: 6.3
Weight: 205
Record: 12-3-0

Name: Stephan Bonnar
Height: 6.3
Weight: 205
Record: 12-2-0


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Looks like Forrest Griffin Vs. Stephan Bonnar on the card. :thumbsup:
> This match is also setup in Vbookie for everyone to bet their MMAForum points on. :thumbsup:
> 
> Name: Forrest Griffin
> ...


After the showing that Forrest put on in the 2nd - 3rd against Ortiz, I think Forrest wins this fight TKO or Decision. Forrest should still have great confidence even though he lost close decsion to Ortiz. Bonnar on the other hand is a tough and can hang in there, but I don't think his skills have really improved much since TUF1. He lost in my opinion to Jardine, but the judges gave it to him. Evans just dominated Bonnar all 3 rounds, slamming him at will. The fight with Rashad has crippled Bonnar's confidence, but this is MMA and anything can happen. IMO Forrest wins...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

USMCgrappler said:


> I think Bisping vs. Hamill needs to be settled first. Who was the best?
> 
> Vera should not be fighting then. Maybe UFC 64. But it needs to be a top heavyweight. He has breezed through the weaker heavyweights. Maybe a Monson, Mir, or Ricco. I think Ricco vs. Vera would be great.
> 
> ...


I THINK RICCO WOULD TO0L VERA, AND I THINK SYLVIA WOULD KO VERA AS WOULD ARLOVSKI..IM NOT KNOCKIN VERAS SKILLS CUZ HE HAS ALL THE TOOLS, I JUST THINK HE IS BETTER SUITED FOR LIGHHEAVYWEIGHT


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Griffen will KILL Bonner, it seems to me like bonner's fame has gone to his head a little to much. He got routed vs Rashard Evans and well...i still think Griffen is a much more killer fighter then either evans or bonner and he still hasn't been KO'd in UFC yet.

But im not sure about the LW title i know Sean Sherk's going to be in it no matter who he fights, i was thinking he might fight Spencer Fischer or Jens Pulver. Personally i'd like to see a small 4 or 8 man LW Tourniment for it, but i doubt that'd ever happened.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

USMCgrappler said:


> I think Bisping vs. Hamill needs to be settled first. Who was the best?
> 
> Vera should not be fighting then. Maybe UFC 64. But it needs to be a top heavyweight. He has breezed through the weaker heavyweights. Maybe a Monson, Mir, or Ricco. I think Ricco vs. Vera would be great.
> 
> ...


Tim Sylvia is a much more seasoned striker than Vera, not to mention his reach and he has far more power. Maybe Vera could take him on the ground but I also very seriously doubt that. Vera is just not big or strong enough to pose a real threat to Sylvia. Don't base your oppnion of Sylvia on his last fight, that was a do or die situation for both Sylvia and Arlovski whoever lost was pretty much done in the UFC because nobody wants to see them fight for the 4th time. Its only natural for each man to be very precautios. Vera stands no chance at either of them.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope Dean Lister is on this card. Probably won't be...but I can hope. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Dean Lister's a fun fighter to watch when the fight goes to the ground, he reminds me of a big version of gracie.

But ya i dont think he's going to be on the card.

I'd guess he'd be one the next one though.

He said he's going to Middleweights so i think itd be fun to see Dean Lister Vs Joe Riggs


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

I have been hearing that Terrell will be fighting on the UFC 62 card against Yushin Okami. Yushin making his UFC debut. Also, I found this and hopefully should stop the rumors about Florian fighting for the Lightweight Championship. 

"For quite some time, UFC was preparing to resurrect the UFC Lightweight Championship at the August PPV. Based on recent outcomes, Sean Sherk and Kenny Florian emerged as the likely contenders for the vacant belt.

News has recently emerged, however, that Florian will not be participating on the card. He, in a story that's been discussed on numerous message boards, feels he needs more training and opted out of the fight.

Thus, Sherk is presently without an opponent. It remains to be seen if UFC can secure another fighter for the UFC 62 PPV."


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I realize not everyones a sean sherk fan like me. But i honestly think with the strength of Sherk and the wrestling skills i think he'd beat florian.

Just my opinion, but im also a HUGE sean sherk fan.


----------



## i82lose (Jul 14, 2006)

*The Unknown Canadian*

.
GSP will tare through UFC like a wicked shit storm.Ive seen little talk of this phenomenal fighter,One comment was that he cant speak english .Hmm very observant. I'm here to praise my fellow Canadian GSP,and go on record to say "Matt Hugh's, enjoy the very few remaining days left as chump.Oh sorry champ
Canada Rocks eh


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

i82lose said:


> .
> GSP will tare through UFC like a wicked shit storm.Ive seen little talk of this phenomenal fighter,One comment was that he cant speak english .Hmm very observant. I'm here to praise my fellow Canadian GSP,and go on record to say "Matt Hugh's, enjoy the very few remaining days left as chump.Oh sorry champ
> Canada Rocks eh


Were you at your English lesson the last time Hughes and GSP fought in the Octagon? Let me recap. Hughes didn't break a sweat and sent your "phenomenal fighter" back to training camp. For the record, I think GSP wins this time. He is a great fighter and I can't stand Hughes.


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> For the record, I think GSP wins this time. He is a great fighter and I can't stand Hughes.



:thumbsup: Hughes is due for a loss and GSP should have a much better game plan this time around.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Well they Announced some more fights on UFC.com for 62 and i must say, They SUCK!

Wes Combs? come on he got beat by Mike Nickles 

All the guys who are fighting on it other then the main fights are chumps, they lost all they're last fights so they shouldn't get to fight in the PPV should they?

I'd rather see guys like Bisping vs Hamill, guys who WON They're last fights.


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> I'd rather see guys like Bisping vs Hamill, guys who WON They're last fights.



I think this would make a good main event for the next Ultimate Fight Night.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't hamill has only beat Mike Nickles and Jesse Forbes (who sucks).

Mike Bisping has WAY more experience and rounded talent then Matt does imo.

but i do want to see them fight.


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, David Terrell pulled out of UFC 62. I don't know why, I guess I will keep checking...


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya, i was just going to post that.

Its to bad, he's a good figher but just can't pull everything together.


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

Griffin & Bonarr are goin to be fighting again i think


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya they are, thanks your about 3 weeks late on that news lol


Bonnars gunna get killed.


----------



## SpiderV (Jul 3, 2006)

Alan Belcher has been tapped to fight against Yushin Okami at the 8/26 UFC 62 PPV


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya, i am pretty mad about Terrells back out.


----------



## juggalofighter (Aug 22, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Griffin and Bisping, that would be awesome! :thumbsup:


 holy crap that fight has never cross my mind that would be a bad ass fight but i think Bisping would win well hell i dont know Griffin is a bad ass fighter too it would be a good fight hell they might just beat the hell out of each other for all 3 rounds that would be great   :cheeky4:


----------



## Hakazimo (Aug 29, 2006)

*Reply*

Hmm My Bets Are On Liddell.Liddell Is An Extrordinary Round Up Wrestler.With Deadly Kicks And Some Powerful Slams.Sobral Is Phneminal At Muay Thai.And Also Deefeating UFC Legends Like Jeremy Horn,Mauricio Rua And A Few More.And Yes I Am Writing After This Event But I Havent Seen It Yet.


----------



## mambonumba1 (Nov 4, 2006)

*New cars arrived*

There have been many efforts to innovate automobile design funded by the NHTSA, including the work of the NavLab group at Carnegie Mellon University. Recent efforts include the highly publicized DARPA Grand Challenge race.

Relatively high transportation fuel prices do not significantly reduce car usage but do make it more expensive. One environmental benefit of high fuel prices is that it is an incentive for the production of more efficient (and hence less polluting) car designs and the development of alternative fuels. At the beginning of 2006, 1 liter of gasoline cost approximately $0.60 USD in the United States and in Germany and other European countries nearly $1.80 USD. With fuel prices at these levels there is a strong incentive for consumers to purchase lighter, smaller, more fuel-efficient cars. Greenpeace, however, demonstrated with the highly fuel efficient SmILE that car manufacturers aren't delivering what they could and thus not supplying for any such demand [citation needed]. Nevertheless, individual mobility is highly prized in modern societies so the demand for automobiles is inelastic. Alternative individual modes of transport, such as Personal rapid transit, could serve a an alternative to automobiles if they 
prove to be cheaper and more energy efficient.
Lexus LF-A concept car at the 2006 Greater Los Angeles Auto Show
Enlarge
Lexus LF-A concept car at the 2006 Greater Los Angeles Auto Show

Electric cars operate a complex drivetrain and transmission would not be needed. However, despite this the electric car is held back by battery technology - a cell with comparable energy density to a tank of liquid fuel is a long way off, and there is no infrastructure in place to support it. A more practical approach may be to use a smaller internal combustion (IC) engine to drive a generator- this approach can be much more efficient since the IC engine can be run at a single speed, use cheaper fuel such as diesel, and drop the heavy, power wasting drivetrain. Such an approach has worked very well for railway locomotives, but so far has not been scaled down for car use.

Subaru Cadillac Kia Mazda 
Lada Mercedes-Benz Mercedes-Benz 
Fiat Ssang Yong Ssang Yong 
Porsche Scania Jaguar Iveco
Nissan Saab Subaru Ford 
Porsche Jaguar Saab Renault 
Fiat Cadillac Audi 
Mercedes-Benz Toyota Audi 
Opel Ssang Yong Opel 
Chrysler Ssang Yong Jeep 
Alfa Romeo Alfa Romeo Ssang Yong 
Hyundai Volkswagen MAN 
Mitsubishi Toyota Mercedes-Benz 
Mazda Chevrolet Jaguar 
Volvo Ford Jaguar 
Ssang Yong Jeep Honda Kia 
Mercedes-Benz Audi Toyota 
Volkswagen Volkswagen Jaguar 
Scania Jaguar Skoda Iveco 
Alfa Romeo Daewoo Pontiac 
Mitsubishi Pontiac Pontiac 
Chrysler Iveco Fiat Rover 
Seat Ssang Yong Renault 
Kia Lada Suzuki Pontiac 
Ssang Yong Lexus Peugeot 
Ford Kia Nissan BMW 
Saab Skoda Hyundai 
Honda Fiat Saab 
Chrysler Skoda Alfa Romeo 
Nissan DAF Suzuki 
Scania Pontiac Nissan 
Fiat Suzuki Citroen 
Mitsubishi Alfa Romeo Iveco 
Lexus Cadillac Skoda 
Lada Chevrolet Land Rover 
Jaguar Dodge Volvo 
Seat Skoda Fiat 
Chevrolet Jeep Dodge 
Land Rover Audi Lexus 
Alfa Romeo Scania Kia 
Saab Subaru DAF 
Volkswagen Mazda Mercedes-Benz 
BMW Mitsubishi Daewoo 
Nissan Dodge MAN 
Toyota Rover Jeep 
DAF Jeep MINI 
Kia Daewoo Ssang Yong 
Seat Pontiac Saab Daewoo 
Nissan Skoda Daewoo Kia 
Cadillac Pontiac Ford Daewoo 
Citroen Volvo Hyundai Volvo 
Saab DAF MAN Alfa Romeo 
Daewoo Citroen Alfa Romeo 
Scania Seat Lada BMW 
Honda Ssang Yong Toyota 
Lexus Alfa Romeo Mazda 
Rover Honda Citroen Fiat 
Saab Skoda Audi Iveco 
Pontiac Cadillac Volkswagen 
Volvo Pontiac Dodge Iveco
Lexus Audi BMW Subaru 
Ssang Yong BMW Mitsubishi Mercedes-Benz 
Porsche Kia Saab Ssang Yong Audi Scania Volkswagen Mercedes-Benz Ssang Yong Peugeot Fiat Dodge Scania Hyundai Dodge DAF Chevrolet BMW Lada 
Fiat Fiat BMW Suzuki Dodge Daewoo Chrysler Daewoo Ford Iveco Mitsubishi Fiat Pontiac Chrysler Porsche Jaguar MAN Seat Honda Saab Lexus 
Mitsubishi Alfa Romeo Chrysler Suzuki Land Rover Lada Toyota 
DAF Hyundai Lexus Porsche
Audi Jaguar Subaru Land Rover 
Volkswagen Seat Daewoo Ford 
Rover Suzuki Skoda Skoda 
Lada Fiat Jeep MAN 
Citroen Audi Mercedes-Benz 
Ssang Yong Skoda Ssang Yong 
Jeep Cadillac Nissan 
Nissan DAF Nissan
Citroen Chrysler Porsche
Suzuki Scania Fiat 
Hyundai Honda Lexus 
Jeep Ford Porsche 
MINI MAN Porsche 
Lada Audi Volvo Hyundai 
Mitsubishi DAF Alfa Romeo 
Chrysler Toyota Mercedes-Benz 
Honda Subaru 
Alfa Romeo Subaru Land Rover 
Nissan Ford MAN Suzuki 
Saab BMW Nissan Porsche 
Ford Chevrolet Honda 
Alfa Romeo Opel Scania Opel
Chrysler Volkswagen Ssang Yong 
Citroen Pontiac Seat Volvo 
Audi MINI Lada Porsche 
Volkswagen Fiat Saab Nissan 
Honda Toyota Land Rover 
DAF BMW MINI Jeep 
Toyota Cadillac MAN Opel 
Mitsubishi Lada Honda 
Peugeot Nissan Chrysler 
Nissan DAF Ford Hyundai 
Land Rover Iveco Lada Jeep 
Scania MAN Cadillac Seat 
Hyundai Chrysler Chrysler 
DAF Peugeot Dodge Fiat 
Porsche Renault Land Rover 
Cadillac Lexus Audi 
Hyundai Subaru BMW 
Renault <a href=http://cadillac.carspremium.com]Cadillac[/url] Mazda


----------

